# Fish tanks.. I may have an addiction.



## BabyNemo

As some of you may know, Petco has their dollar per gallon sale going on right now. We went today and picked up a 10 gallon, and a 29 gallon. I plan to get a twenty high before the sale is over..
The new ten gallon just got set up not even an hour before i'm posting this, and I seeded it with a filter cartridge I had in the 75 tank.
We're taking our first trip to Petland (am I allowed to say names of stores?) since the reviews said that they have an excellent choice of fish. I'm glad I have tanks set up with little to no fish in them now. We're going there Sunday night/evening right after the Tennessee aquarium. :fish-in-bowl::fish-in-bowl:
I'm looking at filters, lights, and plants for the ten gallon and 29 gallon. I think the twenty high I get in a few weeks will be a paludarium? That's exciting! I'll have a room dedicated to animals in less than a month now. I'm going to paint the new room, but I don't know what colors. I was hoping to not have to put backgrounds on the tanks and just let the wall be said background.. Gotta think about colors.
Any good, cheap filters to use on the 29? I have one of those sponge filters left over from the other ten that I'm using on the new ten. 
I was going to use plants from the old ten to the new ten, but gotta wait for the plants to fill in again...
Here are some pics!

























:fish-in-bowl::animated_fish_swimm:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## big b

First off, I love your tank with the neon tetras. Second off, what is in the tank with the turtle statue? Third off, aren't you a kid? I think I remember talking with you in a thread a few months ago and hearing that. If so, how did you convince your parents to give you a room all for your tanks?


----------



## big b

I take it back, you are a teenager. Also i didn't know you were a girl, though the name babynemo should have made me stop and think. I guess I was thrown off by the avatar and the fact that not many girls keep fish and at a young age like yourself.
So I must know, how did you convince your parents to give you a whole room for your tanks? I need to try it out on my parents .


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I take it back, you are a teenager. Also i didn't know you were a girl, though the name babynemo should have made me stop and think. I guess I was thrown off by the avatar and the fact that not many girls keep fish and at a young age like yourself.
> So I must know, how did you convince your parents to give you a whole room for your tanks? I need to try it out on my parents .


Lol long time no talk! Yes, I'm a teenager 6 months away from being an adult. My brother is moving out so the room right beside mine can become mine. I was just kind of like, "Mom, I want his room." But, also, I don't get air conditioning in my room and the lights from the tanks and turtles keep my room at a constant 80-86 degrees. I have a 11 month old kitten with Leukemia and bronchitis that needs clean, cold air so having the animals in here isn't healthy for him. So I guess how I did it was well.. It was circumstantial. 

Also, there's nothing in the new ten gallon, just some snails atm.


----------



## Arthur7

beautifully photographed
__________________


----------



## BabyNemo

Arthur7 said:


> beautifully photographed
> __________________


Oh wow. Thanks!


----------



## big b

Well my brother is suppose to be moving out in a while  But my mom would never go for that. Sorry for your kitten


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Well my brother is suppose to be moving out in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my mom would never go for that. Sorry for your kitten


That sucks . And thank you it's okay.


----------



## BabyNemo

I'm looking at lights for the new ten, and new 29. Can anyone recommend some? Thanks.


----------



## big b

I can recommend some lights but I am currently in Florida on vacation . Once I get home I will tell you, are you looking to plant both tanks?


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I can recommend some lights but I am currently in Florida on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I get home I will tell you, are you looking to plant both tanks?


Yup! That's the plan! And lucky. I wanna go to Florida . I'm going to the Tennessee aquarium and Petland, that's my vacation. Haha.


----------



## big b

I just got back from Florida and I am mad..... I had to share the back seat with an evil(I think) little 4 year old. And the beach was nice the first day but the second day was bad. We bought a wooden boogie board because we had no experience and went to the beach. BIG MISTAKE. When I first tried to ride a wave, I got thrown off and the pointed end got me in my chest and it hurt so much. Also I got a sunburn 
Ok now for the lights, but I must warn you, they are a little pricey when put together. I am not gonna put my lights cuz They are not very good but I can tell you some good high lights. Look up finnex planted+. They give you HIGH lighting and you WILL need co2 if you get these. If you want low lighting-medium( I am not so sure on medium lighting from it) then don't get the plus, just get the finnex planted. I am gonna get one for my 29 gallon and a co2 tanks in a year or two.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I just got back from Florida and I am mad..... I had to share the back seat with an evil(I think) little 4 year old. And the beach was nice the first day but the second day was bad. We bought a wooden boogie board because we had no experience and went to the beach. BIG MISTAKE. When I first tried to ride a wave, I got thrown off and the pointed end got me in my chest and it hurt so much. Also I got a sunburn
> Ok now for the lights, but I must warn you, they are a little pricey when put together. I am not gonna put my lights cuz They are not very good but I can tell you some good high lights. Look up finnex planted+. They give you HIGH lighting and you WILL need co2 if you get these. If you want low lighting-medium( I am not so sure on medium lighting from it) then don't get the plus, just get the finnex planted. I am gonna get one for my 29 gallon and a co2 tanks in a year or two.


That sounds sucky. Haha. My best friend is in Florida atm and says they've got nothing but rain, but we've got nothing but rain here, too, so who knows. I leave in less than 8 hours and I am so excited jcksofosodkks. 

I'll check the lights out in the morning, I think. I told mom we either need to order stuff for new ten gallon and 29 or buy it when we go to Petland on Sunday and she decided to wait until Petland. This is going to be sooooooo expensive but I am so excited.


----------



## big b

I am not even sure if they would have it at some big box store. But if they do, then expect to pay more. Just go to amazon and get the free 2 day shipping.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I am not even sure if they would have it at some big box store. But if they do, then expect to pay more. Just go to amazon and get the free 2 day shipping.


They're like what? 130 on Amazon? Definitely gonna be a bit before I can afford that.


----------



## majerah1

Sometimes this place has better prices on the finnex lights: AquaVibrant

And then there is this:http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7se78frjif_b
I want one. Its fully automated, from sunset to sunrise. 

Current USA has a nice set too.


----------



## BabyNemo

The pet store we're going to is two hours and four minutes away from my house. Will the fish be okay? What can I do to help them? I don't have access to be able to put them in a styrofoam container with a air pump.


----------



## big b

I myself would say no. You would have a total of 3 hours and 4 minutes including acclimation. I think that they would do well if they used a special kind of air that some fish stores put in their bags that make them able to live from up to 2 days. I think that if you were to take them the 3 hours then they would be a little bad but they would go good again eventually.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I myself would say no. You would have a total of 3 hours and 4 minutes including acclimation. I think that they would do well if they used a special kind of air that some fish stores put in their bags that make them able to live from up to 2 days. I think that if you were to take them the 3 hours then they would be a little bad but they would go good again eventually.


We're about an hour thirty-forty five out from home right now with 15 guppies, 20+ ghost shrimp, a 'common' pleco, and a crawfish. I'm thinking they will be okay but I've got so much of the guppies and shrimp if I lose some it's no problem. The people at Petland were VERY informative and nice. Way better than Petco/petsmart.


----------



## big b

Why a common pleco?


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Why a common pleco?


I love plecos. I had one before, he lived for a good year or two but died during a tank move. 
We are ten minutes from home and have had two casualties, two ghost shrimp. I expected it though because the ones they had werent cared for well but that's because they call them "feeders".


----------



## BabyNemo

Fish are now acclimating. Everyone seems okay but I won't know for sure for at least a few days.


----------



## big b

The common pleco will get WAY to huge and will poop a lot. They are called tank busters and for a good reason they can get to 2 foot long and are not good for home aquariums. Why not give it to a petsmart or petco, and get a bristle nose pleco? they get to about 4-5 inch and peaceful. I am going to get myself a male bristle nose pleco for my female bristle nose pleco tomorrow.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> The common pleco will get WAY to huge and will poop a lot. They are called tank busters and for a good reason they can get to 2 foot long and are not good for home aquariums. Why not give it to a petsmart or petco, and get a bristle nose pleco? they get to about 4-5 inch and peaceful. I am going to get myself a male bristle nose pleco for my female bristle nose pleco tomorrow.


I know how big the pleco will get. I had one nearing a foot long when it died. My petsmart would not take the fish unless it was a return. I'm fine with keeping him and hopefully when he gets older I'll have my own house and a pond for him, if not when I get my brothers room I will be getting a much larger tank than a baby 75. I'm going to be prepared for when he gets bigger, until I can have a pond for him. I mean there's no use in arguing with me. I bought him knowing how large he gets and how much he will end up pooping.


----------



## big b

You won't have your own house at 18,19, possibly higher. If you REALLY want to keep him then you will need a tank of about 200 gallons. This topic is hotly debated of their minimum size. There is no use in arguing with me. I am only 3 hours away form you, I'm in columbus georgia. If you ever come down here then look up neptunes reef, it's a good place to buy fish form.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> You won't have your own house at 18,19, possibly higher. If you REALLY want to keep him then you will need a tank of about 200 gallons. This topic is hotly debated of their minimum size. There is no use in arguing with me. I am only 3 hours away form you, I'm in columbus georgia. If you ever come down here then look up neptunes reef, it's a good place to buy fish form.


Lol I'm pretty sure you have no idea when I will have my own house, you don't know my financial situation or anything like that. So don't go down that path. I said, "I will be able to have a pond for him" in the near future. No way I would go about four hours for a fish, not just to have them die on the way home.
I'm done arguing with you now.


----------



## BabyNemo

Plants from Dustinsfishtanks have been ordered, no idea when they'll get here. New substrate and lights have been ordered, too, and those will come the 7th-8th. Excited!


----------



## big b

Ok no more arguing. It seems like you have a plan. Good job, most teens your age don't really have a plan. I have a 21 y/o brother that is still at home and does not really have a plan


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Ok no more arguing. It seems like you have a plan. Good job, most teens your age don't really have a plan. I have a 21 y/o brother that is still at home and does not really have a plan


Try having a 24 yearold brother, just now planning to move out. I have 7 other siblings and I am going to end up like none of them. Trust me.


So crawfish will eat any and every plant.. Going to Petsmart this week and getting him his own tank. I love him too much.


----------



## big b

26 y/o sis with 4 year old neice :O. So what size tank for the crayfish? Actually is it a dwarf kind of the normal kind?


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> 26 y/o sis with 4 year old neice :O. So what size tank for the crayfish? Actually is it a dwarf kind of the normal kind?


Normal. He's a "Blue Crawfish." Procambarus alleni, apparently.
Says minimum of 5 gallons. Way too small in my opinion, I would temporary house him in a ten on his own. When I get a new room I should be able to give him a bigger tank.
I don't have room for any more tanks right now I don't know what to do. I mean, I do have room but ugh. I'm running out of money, I think. Yeah, I have 9 dollars left.
If I were to get another tank it would either have to go on my highest shelf, which I can't see without a ladder, or on its own stand. I'm going to the orthodontist tomorrow and after that I'll go over to Petsmart. Gotta look for cheap, cheap things now.
*&^#$.

Basically, I need another 150 dollars at this point. Plus, a lot more. And I can't work anymore because I start guard camp and band camp next monday. Maybe mom will just let me get what I need.


----------



## big b

I am pretty good at finding ways to get money. 
1 babysit your siblings if some are younger then you.
2 clean the gutters
3 mow the grass
4 make a deal with them.
WAIT!! I just now remembered something that will help you A LOT. I just made my own stand for my new 38 gallon. I shall find the post for it....Found it.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-advice-needed-92970.html


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I am pretty good at finding ways to get money.
> 1 babysit your siblings if some are younger then you.
> 2 clean the gutters
> 3 mow the grass
> 4 make a deal with them.
> WAIT!! I just now remembered something that will help you A LOT. I just made my own stand for my new 38 gallon. I shall find the post for it....Found it.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-advice-needed-92970.html


Yeah, I do things around the farm and house to get money. Mom is pretty understanding though. I got braces today. They hurt. Lol.
Will be posting new pictures of fish rack today. I now have a 75, three tens, and one 2.5
Plus the 29 that is sitting vertically on my floor in a corner so my dad doesn't get suspicious about the new tank. He has no idea I'm getting my brothers room in less than a month, lol.
Edit: Just looked at that link, my floors are a tad uneven and it says they did it on a level floor... Sounds scary to me. Would be an okay idea for the ten gallons, maybe, but the 75 sounds iffy.


----------



## BabyNemo

Sitting on my bed, too lazy to get up and get an actual good picture of the whole thing. Bottom houses three turtles, one gourami, and two catfish. Middle left is 7 neon tetras, one mosquito fish, 15 or so ghost shrimp (i'm losing more and more by the hour. They were definitely sick when we brought them home.) and my Falx betta. Plus like... a ton of snails. The middle right houses 15 guppies, one crawfish, and one pleco who will be moved out within the month. Top left houses a crown-tail betta, and top right is going to house crawfish starting tomorrow. I know the middle right is over-stocked, so they are getting a 29, maybe, by mid August. They may get a bigger tank than that. I'm in love with them. :fish9:









My ten gallon planted with blue lights on. 








Ten gallon planted with white lights on it.








Ten gallon guppy tank with artificial plants until new plants, lights, substrate, and crawfish moves out.








My pride and joy.

I'll get more pictures tomorrow when crawfish moves into his new home and ten gallon guppy tank gets new substrate. Lights won't come in until Wednesday, and I have no idea when plants will come in.


----------



## big b

People have done it with a 55 gallon, if you want to do it with a 75 gallon then I would add an extra layer of blocks. I mean like, do 3 rows of blocks 3 blocks high then do another 3 rows of blacks right behind the original 3 rows of blocks.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> People have done it with a 55 gallon, if you want to do it with a 75 gallon then I would add an extra layer of blocks. I mean like, do 3 rows of blocks 3 blocks high then do another 3 rows of blacks right behind the original 3 rows of blocks.


And that would be okay on a wood floor? Aren't the blocks super heavy, too? Wouldn't that just add more stress on my floor?


----------



## big b

I don't know about a wood floor. They are only about a pound or 2 per block I will tell you the exact weight in a minute. Yes, but are you on a concrete slab?
Yeah about that 2 pounds I said, Well it's more like 30 pounds.....And thats the one I use, I can show you the ones I use in a minute.


----------



## GoldenGirl11

big b said:


> I take it back, you are a teenager. Also i didn't know you were a girl, though the name babynemo should have made me stop and think. I guess I was thrown off by the avatar and the fact that not many girls keep fish and at a young age like yourself.
> 
> Yes, well, thank you big b, you know I keep fish along with my sister, and I'm 11, she's only a few years older than me.


----------



## big b

Golden, what are you thanking me for? Also you don't have to be so formal with me, you can call me brian if you like. A lot of people do here.


----------



## BabyNemo

Just lost a pregnant guppy. I thought she was in labor, found her dead on the bottom of the tank. Down to 14 now. Please please please don't let this be like the ghost shrimp...


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I don't know about a wood floor. They are only about a pound or 2 per block I will tell you the exact weight in a minute. Yes, but are you on a concrete slab?
> Yeah about that 2 pounds I said, Well it's more like 30 pounds.....And thats the one I use, I can show you the ones I use in a minute.


No, I'm not on a concrete slab.


----------



## big b

Aww, guppies are such amazing fish. It is you loss, but heavens gain. Yeah gain, as in gain a new fishy angel.


----------



## big b

BabyNemo said:


> No, I'm not on a concrete slab.


I'm not either but my room is on the edge of the house so my walls are load bearing walls almost all around. Do you have any load bearing walls?


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Aww, guppies are such amazing fish. It is you loss, but heavens gain. Yeah gain, as in gain a new fishy angel.


I would really like to know why I lost her.. Could she have been sick coming home from petland? Water is testing perfect.


----------



## big b

Are you testing your water or their water? Their water was probably horrible and it could have sent her into shock from going to dirty water to clean water.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Are you testing your water or their water? Their water was probably horrible and it could have sent her into shock from going to dirty water to clean water.


I tested the water in their tank right before she died. Could it have been because she was so close to giving birth, and then the stress of the new tank and clean water, that caused the labor to kill her?


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I'm not either but my room is on the edge of the house so my walls are load bearing walls almost all around. Do you have any load bearing walls?


I'm not sure. But, I'm on the ground floor right above the basement. Two of my walls are on the outside, and in my new room two walls are on the outside too.


----------



## big b

That could have been what killed her.
Well if you have 2 walls in each room then you could be good, I think. I have a 29 gallon, 20 gallon, and a 10 gallon all on the same wall but the 10 and 20 are right up against each other and the 20 is a bit spaced apart form the others, about 5-10 feet separates them.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> That could have been what killed her.
> Well if you have 2 walls in each room then you could be good, I think. I have a 29 gallon, 20 gallon, and a 10 gallon all on the same wall but the 10 and 20 are right up against each other and the 20 is a bit spaced apart form the others, about 5-10 feet separates them.


Just put in some stress coat stuff so maybe that'll help me not to lose anymore... Tomorrow I'll do a water change when I re-do the tank. How can I minimize stress while changing substrate?

Btw, how do you like your 29? I have one, too. Just not set-up.


----------



## big b

These are the blocks that I am using Shop Lightweight Concrete Blocks (Common: 8-in x 8-in x 16-in; Actual: 7.625-in x 7.625-in x 15.625-in) at Lowes.com


----------



## big b

BabyNemo said:


> Just put in some stress coat stuff so maybe that'll help me not to lose anymore... Tomorrow I'll do a water change when I re-do the tank. How can I minimize stress while changing substrate?
> 
> Btw, how do you like your 29? I have one, too. Just not set-up.


There are plenty of threads in the web that can answer your question better then I can. But I can attempt to answer it. I would put the fish in something else like a 5 gallon bucket and put the filter on then turn it on, then put in some stress coat. Also I love my 29 gallon, I have it mostly planted and I get more plants when i can.
Have you noticed that we post mostly with in 5 minutes of each other?


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> There are plenty of threads in the web that can answer your question better then I can. But I can attempt to answer it. I would put the fish in something else like a 5 gallon bucket and put the filter on then turn it on, then put in some stress coat.
> Have you noticed that we post mostly with in 5 minutes of each other?


Yup, we're both on at the same time for once.
I'll look around, if I can't find anything I'll take your advice, lol.
Also, the blocks look heavy.. I would have to ask my boyfriend what he thinks, he's good with this kind of stuff.


----------



## big b

The commercial stands you can buy for a fish tank are not that good. The metal stands you can buy like the one you have is good, I have one myself for a 10 gallon but I took it down to make room.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> The commercial stands you can buy for a fish tank are not that good. The metal stands you can buy like the one you have is good, I have one myself for a 10 gallon but I took it down to make room.


I was thinking of getting stands from Drfosterandsmith. He has double stands so like.. One on top one on bottom. I have two tens.. Three now, so two can go on one then one on another and then I could get another ten, lol. It's just a possibility though. I'm still looking/exploring my options.


----------



## big b

I like the way you think. Yeah, let the multiple tnak syndrome take control


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> I like the way you think. Yeah, let the multiple tnak syndrome take control


I think I've gone past the point of return, lol. There's no going back now. I will forever be crazy tank lady. 
"Yes, hello, welcome to my house. No, we do not have a tv. Only a tank. That is tv. You're welcome. Yes this is my room, full of tanks. Just a hundred, planning to buy a second house to have just tanks... Yes, I'm normal."


----------



## big b

A second house just for tanks,lol. Make that house for breeding fish and make a living off of it. Yep, now that would be the life.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> A second house just for tanks,lol. Make that house for breeding fish and make a living off of it. Yep, now that would be the life.


I would so love to do that


----------



## big b

The only thing would be trying to find a spouse that would live with "our obsession" as they would put it,lol


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> The only thing would be trying to find a spouse that would live with "our obsession" as they would put it,lol


Oh god haha. My boyfriend is pretty okay with it. He likes plants and gardens and stuff. I like water and aquariums and aquatic plants.


----------



## BabyNemo

Plants won't come in until next Friday because I didn't order before 5pm Eastern Standard Time.
Ugh.
Edit: Just got an email from Dustinsfishtanks, plants were shipped yesterday and will arrive tomorrow! new substrate, salt, root tabs, and bendazole are coming in today.
Lights are coming in tomorrow morning.


----------



## GoldenGirl11

BabyNemo said:


> Just lost a pregnant guppy. I thought she was in labor, found her dead on the bottom of the tank. Down to 14 now. Please please please don't let this be like the ghost shrimp...


What happened to the ghost shrimp?


----------



## BabyNemo

GoldenGirl11 said:


> BabyNemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just lost a pregnant guppy. I thought she was in labor, found her dead on the bottom of the tank. Down to 14 now. Please please please don't let this be like the ghost shrimp...
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the ghost shrimp?
Click to expand...

They were sick in the store and so I'm losing most of the ones I bought. But, they were only .25 cents so it's not too bad.


----------



## BabyNemo

Rinsing substrate for new tank.. Do you think I could cover the bucket of substrate with a towel or something over the night? I decided to do the substrate change and planting at the same time to make it easier on the fish.


----------



## BabyNemo

Substrate is rinsed, both ten gallons got a 50% change and stress coat added. I'm scared I'm going to lose all my Guppies.

Pretty sure at least one of my guppies has dropsy. Getting peas tonight.


----------



## jrman83

I personally don't think you have a problem with this many tanks, but I do see a little issue with tiny tank syndrome. Are you a shrimp farmer? Let's get a few in the 3-digit category and then let's talk about your issues


----------



## BabyNemo

jrman83 said:


> I personally don't think you have a problem with this many tanks, but I do see a little issue with tiny tank syndrome. Are you a shrimp farmer? Let's get a few in the 3-digit category and then let's talk about your issues


Trust me, I'll get there. Haha. Right now ten gallon's are all I can fit.. Unless I got rid of all my tanks and got one huge one but that wouldn't work very well. Lol.


----------



## BabyNemo

Treating the ten gallons with Fenbendazole for Callamanus Nematode. I think that's what's killing my guppies. Treated planted ten gallon, too, since a net was shared between them.


----------



## big b

BabyNemo said:


> Trust me, I'll get there. Haha. Right now ten gallon's are all I can fit.. Unless I got rid of all my tanks and got one huge one but that wouldn't work very well. Lol.


Five hundred gallons with a lot of dividers. How about it?*r2 Come on, I know you just thought about it. You know you want it.......


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Five hundred gallons with a lot of dividers. How about it?*r2 Come on, I know you just thought about it. You know you want it.......


Don't give me ideas! Boyfriend would not be happy! Haha


----------



## big b

Dump your boyfriend, then date one of your fish. That would be funny . Your new boyfriend would be happy.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Dump your boyfriend, then date one of your fish. That would be funny . Your new boyfriend would be happy.


Sounds like a great boyfriend! A fish! Haha


----------



## BabyNemo

I think I'm losing two more male guppies. They're both refusing to eat. I fed the whole tank the insides of a couple of pea's and they were the only two to not eat..


----------



## big b

If they refuse to eat then you can't do a lot about it.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> If they refuse to eat then you can't do a lot about it.


One bounced back. Still worried about the other. I know the whole tank is infested with Callamanus Nematode, and I'm treating both ten gallons for that. The guppies get flake food treated with Fenbendazole in the morning, at noon they get a couple of peas, and at night they get bloodworms soaked in Fenbendazole. This is day two of treatment. I havn't lost anymore ghost shrimp since I started treatment, and I'm waiting for my crushed coral to come in to raise the hardness and PH of both tanks since they are both super low. I'm going to move the Pleco into the tank with the Crawfish until I have the 29 setup, just because I don't want him eating all my brand new plants. Plants are on their way, UPS said "Out for Delivery" at 8:10 this morning.


----------



## kalyke

Baby Nemo, about lights, unless you are growing a high light plant in the tank, you can use any light. They have 10 dollar neon grow lights (tube and fixture) at walmart for 10 or 11 dollers. No one needs to spend 100 dollers on a light, just go for lower light plants. A light is a light is a light. Now, if you had a 120 gallon aquarium, you would want a light that got all the way to the bottom-- unless you avoided plants. Many fish are not kept with plants. 

Hope your kitty gets better.


----------



## BabyNemo

kalyke said:


> Baby Nemo, about lights, unless you are growing a high light plant in the tank, you can use any light. They have 10 dollar neon grow lights (tube and fixture) at walmart for 10 or 11 dollers. No one needs to spend 100 dollers on a light, just go for lower light plants. A light is a light is a light. Now, if you had a 120 gallon aquarium, you would want a light that got all the way to the bottom-- unless you avoided plants. Many fish are not kept with plants.
> 
> Hope your kitty gets better.


I got a light for 45 dollars, I think that's how much it was, it's the same light I use on my other ten gallon planted. It works really well and should be here today.
Thank you.


----------



## BabyNemo

Growing less and less patience waiting for lights and plants to come as the hours go by. Can't wait to start rescaping


----------



## BabyNemo

Plants came in!
Went to go start rescaping and saw that one of the guppies has given birth to at least twenty fry! Had to work around the babies, lost two in the turtles tank, hopefully they'll find a place to hide, they are so adorable and tiny and their little eyes are so cute. Pictures will come when the cloudiness settles down in the tank. I'm in love with it. Hoping the babies will be able to stay away from momma's.



Now... How do I feed the little buggers if I keep them in the ten gallon? Will they eat the grownups leftovers?


----------



## BabyNemo

Ordering something for the baby fry to go into, a breeding box. It will be here tomorrow.


----------



## jrman83

If you feed flake food just grind up small with your fingers and they will eat that. Watch them. If the particles are too big, adjust.


----------



## big b

Way for the baby guppies!! How can you see their eyes already?


----------



## BabyNemo

jrman83 said:


> If you feed flake food just grind up small with your fingers and they will eat that. Watch them. If the particles are too big, adjust.


Just did that, they pecked at it.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Way for the baby guppies!! How can you see their eyes already?


How can I see their eyes? Um. Because they have eyes?
*r2

I found a plastic container, poked some holes in it, scooped them out, now have the plastic container floating in the ten gallon. Hopefully they won't die until the box comes in tomorrow. Paid 11 dollars for it, including over night shipping. Not bad.


----------



## BabyNemo

Been thinking about co2 on the 29 when it gets up... or maybe even the ten. But it's expensive.. Right?


----------



## big b

Yes It is expensive, well it can be. If you get a already made co2 thing then expect to pay 80-200. You can do diy co2 and pay way less. But then don't forget about how much it costs to refill the co2 tank if you get the already made co2 thing. You don't need co2 if you don't do high lighting. You can have co2 without high lighting, it'll just make the plants grow faster. If you do high lighting then you NEED TO DO CO2. The plants will grow so fast in high lighting that they will suck up all the nutrients to fast and will slowly kill them selves. Doing co2 on a 10 gallon will be a wast of money, not a lot of space to plant and you are limited in your choices of plants. If you do co2 then go with the 29 gallon.


----------



## BabyNemo

big b said:


> Yes It is expensive, well it can be. If you get a already made co2 thing then expect to pay 80-200. You can do diy co2 and pay way less. But then don't forget about how much it costs to refill the co2 tank if you get the already made co2 thing. You don't need co2 if you don't do high lighting. You can have co2 without high lighting, it'll just make the plants grow faster. If you do high lighting then you NEED TO DO CO2. The plants will grow so fast in high lighting that they will suck up all the nutrients to fast and will slowly kill them selves. Doing co2 on a 10 gallon will be a wast of money, not a lot of space to plant and you are limited in your choices of plants. If you do co2 then go with the 29 gallon.


EW. That's a lot of money. I'll do it eventually for maybe something bigger than even a 29. 

Found another guppy baby. We have ten and they're eating crushed flake food every 5 hours or so


----------



## big b

Yep it is a lot of money.


----------



## BabyNemo

Waiting for breeding box to come in... All guppies and guppy babies are alive.
Aside from losing another male last night, he definitely had dropsy.


----------



## BabyNemo

Miscounted last night, we have 11 babies. One is dying, though. It can't swim and won't eat.


----------



## BabyNemo

We lost one baby. Down to 10. Breeder box came, I was worried about them fitting through the slots, but only their tails are tiny enough to fit through, I think they'll be okay. Pictures to come.


----------



## BabyNemo

If I have a female guppy boxing up but she's not huge, is she still close to giving birth?


----------



## BabyNemo

Had more babies show up today. Mom is still in labor. 13(?) so far. Also figured out I have a pin-tail male Guppy in my tank. That explains the baby guppy with the pointed tail.


----------



## Arthur7

I like to keep well tanks and I like to see well planted tanks as photo.


----------



## Arthur7




----------

